# Proof of Residential Address



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

Hey All,

So, my partner and I are attempting to register our relationship in QLD. We must provide proof of address to finish out application, but we are struggling with this evidence. 

All our mail is sent to a Post box, as we live rurally and no mail is delivered to the house. Our house is provided to us. It is an old farm house on the property. We pay no bills, no lease, no rent, nothing. How do we prove our residential address?

I have mail with the postal address listed, but nothing with the home address. I do have a QLD Drivers license. The license states my residential address. I will not receive a renewal notice until January. Is a certified copy of the DL sufficient evidence of the address?

Help!


----------



## dragonBug3 (Jan 6, 2014)

We are in the exact same position and just registered our relationship in Tasmania.

I submitted a certified copy of my drivers license and my partner asked the bank for a copy of his bank statement which shows the residential address (they put a certification stamp on that themselves) and submitted that.



When we submitted the paperwork we figured that if it wasnt sufficient they would send it back saying so and therefore would worry about it then but it was all fine.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd use the driver's license. Hopefully the fact that it's a government-issued form of identification will be helpful.


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

Cheers for that! 

I'll send in the certified copy of my DL and pray for the best. It's really my only option for the time being. I'll be back on the station with my partner next month and hopefully everything will be much easier then!


----------



## ajmaddison88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey,

Me and my partner Registered our Relationship in QLD in May just gone.

For the registration you both need your passports or birth cert from List 1.

List 2 something with your name on...like Bank Card, Medicare Card

From List 3 you need further proof of address, so Bank Statements, Bills, any government letter.

List 3 something with your name on...like Bank Card, Medicare Card.

For the address you need to prove you have lived in QLD for the last 6 months, which can be hard.
My partner could prove that, however all my bank statements were online. So what I did was change my address for my Bank Online, then requested a statement. Statement arrived 3-5 days. After that we submitted and got accepted. Registered since 30/05/2014.

I would try change your address for you bank online, and request a statement.


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

Thank, you! I have most of the ID needed, it's just the proof of address. I am currently working in WA on a 6 month contract, so it complicates things a bit with receiving mail. My partner is born and raised in QLD and is still in the same town, so he will have no issue proving the 6 month requirement.

Do bank statements show both residential and postal address? The address at which my partner receives mail, and where my mail was being sent while we were living together, was his bosses post box. His boss however has issues with us being together and instead of passing on my current mail to my partner has been returning it all to sender. It's all very frustrating. 

I could request a statement to be delivered to my current work, with my qld residential address on it (will be back in 5 weeks), however our mail only comes and goes by plane once a week, so that would delay my application by a further 2-3 weeks depending on how long it would take the statement to arrive. 

Do bank statements need to be certified?


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

Would a PayG Summary with my residential address count?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Most banks do online statements now. So you can update it to your living address in qld and you just say you want it online only do it does not get posted.


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Mish, I did try this, however my online statements do not list any address at all!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

LivingItLoud said:


> Thanks Mish, I did try this, however my online statements do not list any address at all!


Wow that is strange. Is that the generates ones from the bank or the one when you do view transactions? Which bank are you with? I know cba, nab and citibank definitely do the address.


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

I'm with Westpac. I may try and find out if they will go out of their way to put an address on my statements


----------



## ajmaddison88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a heads up, QLD does NOT accept online bank statements.

They MUST be posted bank statements to prove that you are living at that address.

I had the same problem because all my statements were online. So I had to change to posted bank statements, and also request a new one to be sent.

I know this because I rang QLD register birth, death & marriages and they told me they don't accept online statements - because anybody can change the address online & print it off.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Except that for many banks (ours included) there's absolutely no difference between the online statement PDF and the one you get in the mail. I guess it depends on your bank. QLD BDM may say they don't accept online bank statements, but Immigration has no such policy as far as I know. Some of the statements we submitted were online ones printed out... wasn't a problem.


----------

